# Turkey Brine with Curing Salt question plus other turkey ques.



## worm304 (Nov 14, 2018)

So I usually do slaughter house brine for my thanksgiving bird.  This year will be the first time I smoke a whole bird.  I usually do a whole bird in the oven and smoke a breast.  I have been reading that adding curing salt #1 to brine will add a unique flavor that people love.  So if I am not trying to actually cure it but just want to add flavor, how much curing salt should I add per gallon of water?  1/2 tsp?  Also, I plan to spatch it and go 275 on my WSM.  Any idea on what I am looking at time wise per lb.?  I have an 18inch so would halving it be a better option to get a bigger bird to fit?  Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 14, 2018)

I LOVE this method!
Pops brine uses 1 Tablespoon per gallon of water (brine). That's the same amount I use when adding to the slaughterhouse brine. Depending on how long you brine it or if you inject the brine as well will have some effect on the cure intensity. 2 days in the slaughterhouse brine with cure plus injecting was PERFECT for my liking. I have gone 4 days and was a pretty "Hammy" bird and very candy like. 2 days was good table fare and 4 days was better served as an appetizer or finger food on the side etc.

Secondly, 275 is the absolute minimum I like to go for poultry. Do not be afraid to bump up that temp! It helps with the skin and can cook much faster.

A lot will depend on the size of your bird you are cooking, but I cant fit a whole spachcocked turkey in my Mini WSM. But I could if it was halved and done on 2 levels (alternating them during the cook). A whole bird fits nicely standing up on a rack like "beer can" style though. If you already bought your bird, put a tape measure around it. That will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## worm304 (Nov 14, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I LOVE this method!
> Pops brine uses 1 Tablespoon per gallon of water (brine). That's the same amount I use when adding to the slaughterhouse brine. Depending on how long you brine it or if you inject the brine as well will have some effect on the cure intensity. 2 days in the slaughterhouse brine with cure plus injecting was PERFECT for my liking. I have gone 4 days and was a pretty "Hammy" bird and very candy like. 2 days was good table fare and 4 days was better served as an appetizer or finger food on the side etc.
> 
> Secondly, 275 is the absolute minimum I like to go for poultry. Do not be afraid to bump up that temp! It helps with the skin and can cook much faster.
> ...




gotcha.  so it's not necessarily the amount of salt but the amount of time it's in the brine?  I know there are guidelines with amount of cure but I am speaking more of the tsp. for TBS amount. Not planning on injecting.  2 days in the brine sounds about what I am looking for.  Going to buy 3 birds tonight of varying sizes just because they are so cheap.  Looking for short and fat ones.  Thanks!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes and no... There is generally about a 1" of penetration into the meat per day without injecting. Traditional cure rate times are more conservative than that (more like 1/4" per day) to ensure a complete cure. But you are hot smoking and not using cure as a botulism preventer, so the rule doesn't apply. Its just VERY important to understand that difference. Just stick with the known proven 1 Tabespoon per Gallon of water concentration that has been tested to be safe at those levels within the USDA PPM uptake guidelines of the cure #1. There may be other methods/times/concentrations that are within guidelines, but this is what works for me that I am confident works and is safe.

Good luck and please post your results! I know you are going to LOVE it!


----------



## worm304 (Nov 14, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Yes and no... There is generally about a 1" of penetration into the meat per day without injecting. Traditional cure rate times are more conservative than that (more like 1/4" per day) to ensure a complete cure. But you are hot smoking and not using cure as a botulism preventer, so the rule doesn't apply. Its just VERY important to understand that difference. Just stick with the known proven 1 Tabespoon per Gallon of water concentration that has been tested to be safe at those levels within the USDA PPM uptake guidelines of the cure #1.
> 
> Good luck and please post your results! I know you are going to LOVE it!



will do! thanks!!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2018)

I am smoking whole turkeys and breasts just injected with my jalapeno butter injection and a rub on the outside. I am going to try the below for about 6 drumsticks. Got this on the amazingribs site


Makes. 2 drumsticks of which Mickey would be proud. For more drums, increase the quantity of the brine, but not the time.

Takes. 10 minutes of preparation, 24 hours to cure, 90 minutes to cook.

*Ingredients*
2 large turkey drumsticks

3 teaspoons Morton's kosher salt

1/2 teaspoon Prague Powder #1

3 tablespoons dark brown sugar

1 cup distilled water

*Method*
1) Cure. Dissolve the salt, Prague powder #1, and the sugar in the water and then pour it in a 1 gallon zipper bag. Add the meat and refrigerate in the cure for about 24 hours, and not much longer or it can get too salty. You can then take them out of the cure and hold them in the fridge uncooked for a day or two until you're ready to cook, but I wouldn't push beyond that.

2) Rinse. Remove the meat, rinse it so the exterior will not be too salty, and pat the skin dry with a paper towel.

3) Fire up. Set up the grill for 2-zone smoking or fire up your smoker. Shoot for 325°F on the indirect side.

4) Cook. Smoke the turkey leg on the indirect side of the grill for about 1 hour until the thick part of the meat reaches at least 160°F.

5) Serve. Serve the smoked turkey leg immediately.


----------

